# At what point is a used Les Paul Studio ever worth $1000 or more



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't help but wonder what people are thinking when they try and get that much. I notice that Canadians try and sell stuff for far more than our American counter parts.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe some of the special edition studios, the ones with ebony boards, flame maple tops etc would/should go for $1000 +. They are really nice.
The one on the right, for example is not a typical $700. LP Studio.







[/URL][/IMG]

higher prices here in resale are often based on higher initial purchase price than the US. what would be more interesting, is if someone collected stats on the % from orig price Canadians try and get on resale vs Americans.

Im not really bothered by a $1000 studio if a Std is $2000. That's a lot to pay for binding and upgraded pups.
In the end, asking price is unimportant. if no one buys them at those prices, they will come down.

But I do think the prices of some of those "60's Tribute" model studios have probably hurt the resale value of Studios in general. They were quite a bargain.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I posted one about 6 months ago for $1000. Got a lot of silly offers till a month or so later when I got $900 for it. If I had posted it for 900 I am sure I would've got less.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I got the 60's tribute Les Paul ...L&M new price was 850.00 plus tax.

This guitar has the very best( for me) playable neck of all the guitars I own.
I purchase a Tundra wiring harness from a fellow GC member (includes the 3 way toggle switch and fancy caps.)
I removed the original P90's and replaced them with a set of Duncan antiquity mini humbuckers.
I added a B3 Bigsby tremolo.

This guitar is an amazing player and NO you cant have it for a thousand dollars..
Value of anything is personal...all I can say is that I have played 2-3 thousand dollar Les Pauls 
that don't come near the tone and feel of the one I have...

I'll be very happy to keep my Les Paul and not have to worry about what I can get for it on the open market.

G.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The asking price of a guitar and what it is worth, is one of those topics that is pointless.

There are those who always buy new and take good care of their guitars.

There are those who happen to be fortunate and bought a desireable, or sought after, no longer in production instruments.

Then there are those who trip over a great deal, and eventually flip it for good coin. It is OK to make a profit, isn't it?

Then there is a category of dime a dozen guitars in rough shape that some have interest in for whatever reason, and others do not. Flavour of the month? Found it old, abused, and abandoned, etc., etc.

I think everyone is entitled to ask their price, PERIOD!

It is up to the consumer to decide what it is worth to them. We all know there are all kinds of buyers out there.

As a seller we all want to meet the best possible kind of buyer. You know, the one who is respectful, appreciative, and pays us what we really want for a good guitar. With cash, not hopes and dreams, or trades of lower value, or not even in your category of interest; (no I don't want your Jack La Lanne Power Juicer and $100).

I think it all boils down to what kind of buyer you are. Are you respectful and appreciative? Are you a reasonable consumer who is not consumed by G.A.S., O.C.D., or what ever problem some people have when it comes to needing to own every guitar for next to nothing?

If you don't like the price, look elsewhere. There is no need to complain, or wonder why something cost's so much. Go buy it new, and pay taxes, shipping , or other related costs. That might just be the answer to your question.

Be patient and buy what you can afford when it presents itself. Have the money on hand to make the purchase.

There are way too many people making judgements on what something should cost based on, there experience from 10 or 20 years ago. There are also those who have no actual interest in purchasing what you are after; and you want their opinion? There is no value to that.

Do your homework and due diligence to know what YOU want and what YOU would pay.

Flame away.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

^^What he said^^


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

By no means am I currently on the market for a LP Studio. I just see ads for those prices and laugh.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

OP, do you mean new or used?


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

They are never worth that much. 

I see one for sale locally asking 1100 for a 2002 plain black studio. No flame top. Oh, but that was "a good year" which is the same bullshit everyone overvaluing their guitar says. They are worth 750-900 for a plain solid color depending on condition. People (at least the ones where I live) often can't seem to grasp that used guitar gear isn't worth 80% of what it cost new.
It really is a buyers market. If you have cash it's a great time to be buying guitars.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

theroan said:


> By no means am I currently on the market for a LP Studio. I just see ads for those prices and laugh.


I'm guessing your original post is a reaction to the 2014 Studio I just posted here but, even if it isn't, this is still relevant. 

IF it's a model you're after AND your next best alternative is $1800 new or $1000+ USD (25% exchange + ship + taxes) used THEN it's probably worth "$1000 or more". Simple logic...but it also happens to be my opinion.

With that said, I'm also not surprised by such a reaction as the Studio has long been considered a "poor man's LP" and attitudes are slow to change in that regard. It don't confront me none though as I think the question "When is a Studio worth $1000 or more?" is somewhat legitimate...even when the obvious answer is "Never...to me".


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

for a regular studio, i wouldn't pay that much. usually there's a gig bag and no case, and you get a bare bones guitar. however, i had a '14 studio pro for sale recently, and i priced it at $1100. i got the usual ridiculous offers of $700-$900, and i ended up keeping it. it's a flawless guitar with an equally sweet hard case. frankly, i didn't wanna sell it anyhow. the only thing the standard has that mine doesn't come with is binding, and the klusen tuners i don't like anyway. i recently saw an ad for an LP faded, and the guy wanted some stupidly high price for it. i always figured those ads were people trolling.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

All les paul studio models to my knowledge come with a gibson case. My 04 did, my 08 did, and my friends '12 did. 

$1kCAD is about $800usd. So when you see that studio on reverb for "only 650!" Its more like $850 here, after exchange alone. 

If an LP studio has the mods you want and is in great condition, its possibly worth $1k to someone.

They're $1550 now. 2/3 of that is $1000. Its not exactly insane 

I hope to get more than the bottom end $750 for mine, but I also know that no-one really cares that it has a tusq xl nut, duncans and locking tuners. I knew that when I did the mods.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> for a regular studio, i wouldn't pay that much. usually there's a gig bag and no case, and you get a bare bones guitar. however, i had a '14 studio pro for sale recently, and i priced it at $1199. i got the usual ridiculous offers of $700-$900, and i ended up keeping it. it's a flawless guitar with an equally sweet hard case. frankly, i didn't wanna sell it anyhow. the only thing the standard has that mine doesn't come with is binding, and the klusen tuners i don't like anyway. i recently saw an ad for an LP faded, and the guy wanted some stupidly high price for it. i always figured those ads were people trolling.


This is the kind of situation that I am referring to. The people who responded to your ad for the LP Studio Pro, obviously didn't do their homework. I owned a new 2014 Studio Pro for a few days. At the time of purchase, I was offered a screaming deal for new. I got it for $1,199 plus tax. That was too good to pass up on, or was it?
I compared it to my hot rodded 2013 LPJ (all wiring, pcb, pickups, Tone Pros bridge/tail piece, etc. from a 2013 LP Standard). The Studio Pro was very good, but my LPJ Standard was as good with a few more tonal twists to it.

I got to thinking about if I spent my money correctly. For $500 to $1000 more I could get a good, used higher end LP, and it would still likely be only as good tonally as my hot rodded LPJ Standard. I returned it for refund and am waiting for something more special to come along. I felt that resale on the Studio Pro may be an issue with how many think, and got my money back before it was too late.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Not when I can get a loaded Elitist for less, or an Elitist studio for considerably less.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> All les paul studio models to my knowledge come with a gibson case. My 04 did, my 08 did, and my friends '12 did.
> 
> $1kCAD is about $800usd. So when you see that studio on reverb for "only 650!" Its more like $850 here, after exchange alone.
> 
> ...


Those are pretty generic mods that many players would appreciate. I think they'll actually help sell the guitar even if they don't affect the ultimate selling price.

But if I'm buying a studio, I'm looking sub $1K for sure.

I sold one with no pickups for $400 if memory serves. It had a few little dings but otherwise it was fine.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mike, that's the thing - chances of me being out the cost of mods is fairly high. Great for a buyer, not so great for me looking to help fund the next purchase.

Ideally I can just keep the thing!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My buddy has a neglected wine red studio from 1995 that I'd pay $900. Never set up and it plays perfectly.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> I'm guessing your original post is a reaction to the 2014 Studio I just posted here but, even if it isn't, this is still relevant.
> 
> IF it's a model you're after AND your next best alternative is $1800 new or $1000+ USD (25% exchange + ship + taxes) used THEN it's probably worth "$1000 or more". Simple logic...but it also happens to be my opinion.
> 
> With that said, I'm also not surprised by such a reaction as the Studio has long been considered a "poor man's LP" and attitudes are slow to change in that regard. It don't confront me none though as I think the question _*"When is a Studio worth $1000 or more?" is somewhat legitimate...even when the obvious answer is "Never...to me".*_


I would have to agree with StevieMac.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Ultimately you are the one who decides what its really worth. If you like it - buy it. If you think it is overpriced but are interested, contact the seller and let them know what you think and make an offer. Be honest. Let the seller know "X" is what you are willing to pay. If the seller gets their panties in a twist move on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

especially considering how many studio's constantly pop up on kijiji.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Gibson posted a link on my Facebook page to brand new studios on their web site. 

They look so sweet and brand new for 1299 suggested retail price. 

But that's in U.S. dollars. Blueburst and my favourite slim taper neck too.

If our money was even-steven again, a thousand dollar used studio wouldn't have much of a chance IMO.

However, the very special fireburst studio posted on this site is beautiful and well worth a grand.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> My buddy has a neglected wine red studio from 1995 that I'd pay $900. Never set up and it plays perfectly.


There have been two 95 lp studios at mojo in oakville 

One that i really wanted, but ah well.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> There have been two 95 lp studios at mojo in oakville
> 
> One that i really wanted, but ah well.


I've never played another 95 studio - are they all good? His is seriously better than most LPs I've played.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

big frank said:


> Gibson posted a link on my Facebook page to brand new studios on their web site.
> 
> They look so sweet and brand new for 1299 suggested retail price.
> 
> ...


Fireburst studios are awesome. I'd pay $1K for that, it's the solid color plain studios that don't have much hope over $1K IMO.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

theroan said:


> I can't help but wonder what people are thinking when they try and get that much. I notice that Canadians try and sell stuff for far more than our American counter parts.


This might seem like an obvious answer to your question but try this: "When it sells for $1000 or more". e.g. http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_from...=nc&LH_ItemCondition=4&_trksid=p2045573.m1684 . There's probably 5X as many stateside so this is just a sample. 

I'm not sure the second part of your "argument" holds water in this case either but, for what it's worth, I enjoy reading opinion pieces like this.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess I like the fact that when it comes to music and gear, I'm really not a commmercially minded guy.

For people who make part or all of their living from selling gear, market prices are a big deal.

It's nice that I can pretty much set MY market prices based on what I like and dislike and what I think the item is worth.

If someone can get $1000 or more from a Studio, great. It won't be from me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I've never played another 95 studio - are they all good? His is seriously better than most LPs I've played.


No idea, never tried a 90's. There was a wine red one with wear, and it was gorgeous. Would have had to sell the current one to get it though, and i want to put the wear on the one I have.

Older ones with ebony boards are somewhat sought after i think.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There were a couple on Kijiji yesterday for $600.00, $775.00 and $900.00. There may have been a couple more that I can't remember. The $775.00 one was mint with no marks, the seller says.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

its not about Studios per se, or any other model. In the resale market, theres a range of motivated sellers. Some more or less eager to move than others. Maybe because the Canadian economy generally hasnt been as volatile as the US, the sellers just aren't as desperate (among all the other factors previously mentioned).
A few yrs ago, I was in the market for some major purchases...car, boat, jetski. I noticed the best deals on ebay tended to be from the states worst hit by their market crash...places like Michigan, florida, and a few others. I ended up getting both my car and boat from florida.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> There were a couple on Kijiji yesterday for $600.00, $775.00 and $900.00. There may have been a couple more that I can't remember. The $775.00 one was mint with no marks, the seller says.


No question, the _vast majority _of Studios sell for less than $1K...everyone knows that. That's not the OP's position however. Seems to me, the OP's position is that no Studio is "ever" worth more than $1K, based on their admission that the notion of such a thing makes them laugh. Others here have pointed out that it's not cut & dried, but rather entirely subjective and dependent on the preferences of each person. And THAT is the OP's original error (based on an apparent lack of knowledge about the scope of the model and the existing market)...that because _they_ would never pay $1K for one, it's inconceivable that anyone else would (or should). 

If I've misrepresented the OP's position however, I definitely encourage them to chime in here...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i used to jam with a guy who has a faded studio on kijiji right now. it's got a headstock that he repaired himself, (and imo did a shitty job) and he's asking $650. 
ymmv, but i think anyone who pays that for his guitar is a fool


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

When I had LP Studios for sale, I asked $700 and $800 and was happy to get that. The cheaper one was actually a far superior instrument sonically, but went for less because it went to a buddy of mine. 

W.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I bought my 2010 new and paid 999.99 for her. I brought it to a party last week and a friend of mine asked if one of his other friends could try it out. I let him and he fell in love with it. He offered me 800 on the spot and by the end of the night raised his offer to 1000 bucks. I thought about it but it is such a sweet playing guitar so I want to keep it. He asked if he could put his business card in the storage compartment in the case just in case I ever change my mind. Its nothing special, just your average Wine Red Studio but it just plays so smooth.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> No question, the _vast majority _of Studios sell for less than $1K...everyone knows that. That's not the OP's position however. Seems to me, the OP's position is that no Studio is "ever" worth more than $1K, based on their admission that the notion of such a thing makes them laugh. Others here have pointed out that it's not cut & dried, but rather entirely subjective and dependent on the preferences of each person. And THAT is the OP's original error (based on an apparent lack of knowledge about the scope of the model and the existing market)...that because _they_ would never pay $1K for one, it's inconceivable that anyone else would (or should).
> 
> If I've misrepresented the OP's position however, I definitely encourage them to chime in here...


Yes, I think we all understand that. Many people overpay for many different things for many different reasons. Impulse and ignorance are two of the most common.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, I think we all understand that. Many people overpay for many different things for many different reasons. Impulse and ignorance are two of the most common.


Indeed, that same level of ignorance leads some to A) foolishly lump all Studios together THEN B) fail to recognize they range considerably in price THEN C) judge the "going rate" on pricier versions as overpaying.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> Indeed, that same level of ignorance leads some to A) foolishly lump all Studios together THEN B) fail to recognize they range considerably in price THEN C) judge the "going rate" on pricier versions as overpaying.


 Spot on. All LP Studios are not equal. Anyone that does any research knows this. Of course, I have somewhat of a bias, I own a 2014 Studio Pro Fireburst, similar to StevieMac's, purchased 1 year ago. Beautiful guitar in all ways. I did my due diligence before buying. I won't be selling it any time soon.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i used to jam with a guy who has a faded studio on kijiji right now. it's got a headstock that he repaired himself, (and imo did a shitty job) and he's asking $650.
> ymmv, but i think anyone who pays that for his guitar is a fool


Pretty rare when people pay asking price on Kijiji, IMO. I bet he's getting offers in the $400 range and less lol


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

the answer to this thread is 
never.

/thread


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

TDeneka said:


> the answer to this thread is
> never.
> 
> /thread



Question: At what point, from here on in, is it ever worth trying to engage the OP (or folks like above) in dialogue beyond stating their personal opinion? 

Answer: Never


Some worthwhile perspectives have been offered by others however so my thanks to them.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Consider a Studio currently sells a LM for $1400, at 65% of new I would consider used price of $910. However, I could easily see a guy paying $1000 if the only alternative is new at $1400 plus HST.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, I think we all understand that. Many people overpay for many different things for many different reasons. Impulse and ignorance are two of the most common.


An items transient value at a moment is whatever a willing buyer pays at that moment. Because a cheap low baller thinks the value is lower, doesn't mean that the willing buyer is ignorant... it means the cheap low baller is ignorant.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> Many people overpay for many different things for many different reasons. Impulse and ignorance are two of the most common.


Sometimes you have to spend a little more to get something that you just don't see every day. For example I'm gathering all the pieces to build a Pontiac Super Duty 455 motor for a 73 Trans Am I'm restoring. I've got almost everything minus a crank and two connecting rods. This has been a 4 year search so when I came across a untouched crank for a stupid amount of money I had to buy it. I could have waited and hope one popped up again but considering only around 300 were ever built in 1973 the chance to buy one doesn't come up very often.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

dradlin said:


> An items transient value at a moment is whatever a willing buyer pays at that moment. Because a cheap low baller thinks the value is lower, doesn't mean that the willing buyer is ignorant... it means the cheap low baller is ignorant.


That is just beautiful, I tried to state those sentiments as politically correct as possible; but sometimes you have to go for the jugular.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

dradlin said:


> An items transient value at a moment is whatever a willing buyer pays at that moment. Because a cheap low baller thinks the value is lower, doesn't mean that the willing buyer is ignorant... it means the cheap low baller is ignorant.


Lets try and remember something...
In this forum we mainly talk, trade, buy, guitars and amps and related stuff..
For most of us none of these things are crucial to anyone's life. They are toys to be played with.

So...when I buy a toy, I can take it or leave it and basically my real life will not change at all.

If I have the cash and you have the toy...I'll pay or offer for that toy whatever the hell I want.
If the seller thinks its a low ball offer...so be it...
That does not make me cheap or ignorant.
Bottom line...your selling for a reason and if it comes down to it,
I'll keep my cash and you get to keep your toy.

G.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dradlin said:


> An items transient value at a moment is whatever a willing buyer pays at that moment. Because a cheap low baller thinks the value is lower, doesn't mean that the willing buyer is ignorant... it means the cheap low baller is ignorant.


I agree. I am not talking about low balling and I think most other comments are similar. What we are discussing is true value. Look at the prices on the internet right now. You'll see there are several for under $1000.00 and some in mint shape. 



TA462 said:


> Sometimes you have to spend a little more to get something that you just don't see every day. For example I'm gathering all the pieces to build a Pontiac Super Duty 455 motor for a 73 Trans Am I'm restoring. I've got almost everything minus a crank and two connecting rods. This has been a 4 year search so when I came across a untouched crank for a stupid amount of money I had to buy it. I could have waited and hope one popped up again but considering only around 300 were ever built in 1973 the chance to buy one doesn't come up very often.


That is an entirely different ball of wax. I am quite sure there have been more than 300 Studios produced and most of the used ones have been touched.:smile-new:


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

While I'm not as up on all the details regarding these as many people here are, I can equate it to American Standard Strats/Teles. With recent (ridiculous) price increases for new, the prices for used similar guitars, although purchased at lower prices, will also eventually rise. There's a trickle down effect. Just because you paid 1199 new a few years ago, doesn't mean the resale value is X percentage of the price you paid. If new ones are now 1629, and there's nothing special about the guitar (limited edition colour or whatever), you can expect that eventually the used prices will stabilize at a point higher than they were when they were 1199 new.

Then there are also the rules of supply and demand. Sure, if there are 12 plain old black LP Studios available, chances are you can get a better deal than you would be able to if it was a rare colour, or left handed...or whatever as long as the difference was a desirable one.

I often find it funny when some people put a hard cap on what something is worth...for everyone. The fact is, the CURRENT market determines what it's worth...and that fluctuates. Sure, it may be worth X amount to you and no more, but YOU don't determine market value all by yourself.

An auction is a good example. The estimated value of an item is far less important than what the people bidding are willing to actually pay for it. And that can go BOTH ways, a surprise steal for the buyer, or the seller getting way more than anticipated.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> While I'm not as up on all the details regarding these as many people here are, I can equate it to American Standard Strats/Teles. With recent (ridiculous) price increases for new, the prices for used similar guitars, although purchased at lower prices, will also eventually rise. There's a trickle down effect. Just because you paid 1199 new a few years ago, doesn't mean the resale value is X percentage of the price you paid. If new ones are now 1629, and there's nothing special about the guitar (limited edition colour or whatever), you can expect that eventually the used prices will stabilize at a point higher than they were when they were 1199 new.
> 
> Then there are also the rules of supply and demand. Sure, if there are 12 plain old black LP Studios available, chances are you can get a better deal than you would be able to if it was a rare colour, or left handed...or whatever as long as the difference was a desirable one.
> 
> ...


Exactly! ... and I'll say it again to meet the post character count... Exactly!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> I often find it funny when some people put a hard cap on what something is worth...for everyone. The fact is, the CURRENT market determines what it's worth...and that fluctuates. Sure, it may be worth X amount to you and no more, but YOU don't determine market value all by yourself.



Nailed it! Thank you for putting this in such clear terms.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Pretty rare when people pay asking price on Kijiji, IMO. I bet he's getting offers in the $400 range and less lol


Even that is a gamble


----------

